
How Alibaba and Baidu Hires Men with Men-Only Job Listings - j32fun
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/23/17272620/chinese-tech-companies-alibaba-tencent-baidu-gender-discrimination
======
poster123
I would not exclude women from the candidate pool, for both moral and
practical reasons, but if successful Chinese companies are doing this, it does
cast doubt on the business _necessity_ of diversity in tech.

------
justherefortart
I've worked in and out of the Bay Area. The Bay Area had by far the most
diversity of anywhere I've been around this country as an employee and
consultant. So they may not be perfectly diverse, it's a hell of a lot better
than anywhere else I've seen.

